# SEXY CARS



## garsh

Ripped from the beginning of this video:


----------



## JWardell

I saw that too...puts a lot more meaning that little ATV side project!
Maybe there will eventually be some Model A vehicle in a few more years.
(Tesla AIrpane?)


----------



## AutopilotFan

JWardell said:


> I saw that too...puts a lot more meaning that little ATV side project!
> Maybe there will eventually be some Model A vehicle in a few more years.
> (Tesla AIrpane?)


Can't be a "Model A" because Ford probably has the copyright on that. But if their doing "Cybertruck", "Roadster", "Semi", then "Airplane" would work!


----------



## Nom

Wow - I kinda wondered .... they’ve got SEXY — leaves cybertruck and other projects out ... poor things. Now I see this and am blown away! Deep marketing.


----------



## M3OC Rules

AutopilotFan said:


> Can't be a "Model A" because Ford probably has the copyright on that. But if their doing "Cybertruck", "Roadster", "Semi", then "Airplane" would work!


How about Tesla "A Model"?


----------

